# Whole Venison Rear Leg Quarter



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Getting ready to cook an entire rear leg quarter later today. I considered smoking it but going to slow-roast it in the oven instead. Adding EVOO and red wine to the pan and seasoning the meat with just a little hot, smokey paprika, black pepper, rosemary, and tossing a few whole garlic cloves in the pot with it all. Should take about 5 hours at 250 degrees. Pics of the finished product, providing it doesn't come out like jerky.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

Low and slow is the way to go


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

you got my attention


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Love to see the pics!:wink2:


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

I like doing something we call a flip flop. Season the deer leg with salt, pepper, & garlic. Throw it on the bbq. You cook it on one side for approx 5-6 minutes. Flip it over and shave off a thin layer of the cooked/slightly charred meat. Reseason the deer leg in the areas where you cut off the meat. Cook the other side for 5-6 minutes. Flip over, shave, reseason...Rinse and repeat until you have no more deer leg. Before I start this I like to have some tortilla's cooked and veggies cut up. As your cooking the leg you can bullshit with your company, drink a beer, smoke a cigar, and eat deer leg tacos.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm in to see pics.....


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

let's hope there are no vegans or peta crazies around :smile2:


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

ADRUNKK said:


> I like doing something we call a flip flop. Season the deer leg with salt, pepper, & garlic. Throw it on the bbq. You cook it on one side for approx 5-6 minutes. Flip it over and shave off a thin layer of the cooked/slightly charred meat. Reseason the deer leg in the areas where you cut off the meat. Cook the other side for 5-6 minutes. Flip over, shave, reseason...Rinse and repeat until you have no more deer leg. Before I start this I like to have some tortilla's cooked and veggies cut up. As your cooking the leg you can bullshit with your company, drink a beer, smoke a cigar, and eat deer leg tacos.


That sounds like churrasco BBQ I think. Texas De Brazil style.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

im excited to see the results

you plan on basting?

dutch oven?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> Low and slow is the way to go


That's the only way to go brother.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

ADRUNKK said:


> I like doing something we call a flip flop. Season the deer leg with salt, pepper, & garlic. Throw it on the bbq. You cook it on one side for approx 5-6 minutes. Flip it over and shave off a thin layer of the cooked/slightly charred meat. Reseason the deer leg in the areas where you cut off the meat. Cook the other side for 5-6 minutes. Flip over, shave, reseason...Rinse and repeat until you have no more deer leg. Before I start this I like to have some tortilla's cooked and veggies cut up. As your cooking the leg you can bullshit with your company, drink a beer, smoke a cigar, and eat deer leg tacos.


I am definitely going to have to try this... Thanks.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Gummy Jones said:


> im excited to see the results
> 
> you plan on basting?
> 
> dutch oven?


I'm using an old turkey roaster pan, it's the only one I have that is big enough and still had to separate the shank... And yes, basting every hour with the pan juices.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Just going in the oven. A slight variation to the original above... Starts out at 450 degrees for 45-minutes then down to 250 degrees for 5-hours.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

It came out great. With just a few slices the bones just pulled out. Served with wild rice and chopped asparagus. Butter pecan ice cream afterwards.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Looks amazing! Mail leftovers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Super dope looking. Deer is like lamb. You cant really mess it up unless you over cook it.


----------

